
The history of Unix is as much about collaboration as technology (1994) - jorgecastillo
http://www.landley.net/history/mirror/unix/art3.htm
======
fsck--off
This article is from 1994, when the Unix Haters Handbook was published. A year
and a half ago Michael Traven (news.yc username "mtraven") founder of the Unix
Haters mailing list, wrote:

    
    
      "...these days I like to say that Unix went 
      from being the worst available operating system to the 
      best available operating system without getting 
      significantly better. (and yes, in the spirit of the list 
      this is no doubt unfair, biased, mean, etc.)"
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3109033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3109033)

~~~
fsck--off
Oops. His name is Michael Travers, not Traven.

------
zeckalpha
Please add (1994)

~~~
D9u
History is history, and I don't see how the fact that this article is nearly
20 years old changes anything.

The very fact that Unix began as a multi-user, networked system, illustrates
the collaborative nature of Unix, where other systems took an ad hoc approach
to security by virtue of their origins as single user, non networked, systems,
Unix started with these concepts as the foundation of the system - resulting
in security being a primary concern rather than an afterthought.

This approach to security had the effect of encouraging collaborative
development, which, I believe, is the basis of the article.

~~~
zeckalpha
That's just convention. The insights here are important. I personally provide
more weight to older articles that people post since they seem to be timeless.

